# Gar...Bo knows..Granny Smith



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

This afternoon as I was on the way home from the office I gave my ole pal Garbo a call, and asked if he might happen to be in town and up for dinner.
After a short conversation he instructed me to grab two Granny Smith apples, three yellow squash, a bag of brown sugar, and some whole cloves and meet him at his place in an hour.

First thought that went through my mind was What Tha Fish, has Garbo got up his sleeve for dinner tonight.

Shortly after a quick trip to Winn Dixie, to acquire the desired goods I arrived at Garbo's gated community, after conning the guards into letting me through I pulled up to his house. I walked inside with two Granny Smith apples, three yellow squash, one bag of brown sugar, and some whole cloves. We greeted and I proceeded to inquire just what on earth his plan was for this miss match of ingredients for our dinner tonight.

Garbo handed me and icy cold beer and told me to just sit back and wait as he had something special on his mind for dinner.

Now I've eaten several of Garbo's world famous steaks in my day, and let me tell ya'll there's very few restaurant in the panhandle that can even come close to his mastery of a ribeye. However, I was really curious as to how a steak and a Granny Smith apple were ever going to belong on the same plate as one another.

*Ya'll, the som buck can cook a pork loin too.......*

I was blown away, Garbo whipped up some thinly sliced pork loin topped with a chutney sauce (that's where the ole Granny Smith apples came into play), with a side of baked yellow squash and wild rice.

Here's the finished product!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

capt wade said:


> This afternoon as I was on the way home from the office I gave my ole pal Garbo a call, and asked if he might happen to be in town and up for dinner.
> After a short conversation he instructed me to grab two Granny Smith apples, three yellow squash, a bag of brown sugar, and some whole cloves and meet him at his place in an hour.
> 
> First thought that went through my mind was What Tha Fish, has Garbo got up his sleeve for dinner tonight.
> ...


I miss Garbo. 

I've spent 3 hrs this week looking for a good recipe for pork loin. Mine is always dried out. If he will share please, please, send that recipe. Thanks for sharing and please let Garbo know that he has a lot of people on here that really misses him.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^ pork loin is pretty easy in the oven.
I usually cook about four pounds dry rubbed with old bay, garlic and black pepper. Cut up one stick of butter placed underneath the loins and wrapped tight and tent with aluminum foil in a broiler pan at 280 degrees for 2.5 to 3 hours. 
Comes out juicy and fall apart every time, cut up in pan and mix butter and pork juicices together.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks good, really good!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang....:001_huh:


----------

